# Looking for some long term roleplays over Discord [Closed]



## PercyD (Mar 4, 2020)

I think I'll update my roleplay requests~.

So I'm looking for some plot heavy rps on discord! My rps have been a little slow, lately, but I'm down to take on another. I'm currently interested in:

'Uncommon' species of furs and unlikely pairings

Perhaps some sci-fi plots
(Interesting) slice-of-life rps: park rangers, fire fighters, dumpster drivers, lol-
Darker plots, drama, and intrigue (we'd have to discuss the details)

So some rules:

_I don't roleplay my sona. _Self inserts actually make me a little uncomfortable as I like to focus on the story. If you rp your sona, thats fine- just there is a difference between roleplay and admin interactions.

In the same vein:* I only roleplay in 3rd person.*
_I *only *do paragraph rp._ A paragraph is at least 3 sentences. I just find that when people give me a lot of one lines frequently, the story usually dies. Roleplay is a two person effort!
_No godmoding._ Don't roleplay my character. You have free reign over the setting they are in, however. Keep it interesting.
_I only play with 21+. _I do NSFW, but I'm particular. All rules above apply as well, but there are some topics I don't roleplay. Ask me for my f-list-

Once you read this, and if you're interested, you can message me for my discord. c:


----------



## PercyD (Mar 11, 2020)

>u< Thursdays are my day off~~


----------



## PercyD (Mar 29, 2020)

=u=//
Bump~. 
A lot of my partners are taking breaks due to everythig thats going on. RP is supposed to be fun, and I frequently take sabbaticals to get my life together.

_But now I want to write again~~. _


----------



## PercyD (Mar 20, 2022)

I think I'll bump this back up! It's my week off and I want to start some rps. c:


----------



## PercyD (Mar 28, 2022)

Yikes. Somebody just straight up blocked me because I didn't answer them right away. -After 3 solid days of plotting. *squint*
Eyah. Oh well~. I like slower paced rps any way. c:


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Yikes. Somebody just straight up blocked me because I didn't answer them right away. -After 3 solid days of plotting. *squint*
> Eyah. Oh well~. I like slower paced rps any way. c:


That's awful! So sorry that happened to you  buddy, that's never a neat thing! I hope you'll find a good fellow!


----------



## PercyD (Mar 28, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> That's awful! So sorry that happened to you  buddy, that's never a neat thing! I hope you'll find a good fellow!


it is what it is =u=
Thanks for the well wishes, friend!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

PercyD said:


> it is what it is =u=
> Thanks for the well wishes, friend!


True true, there's no denying that.

And no problem pal! Godspeed!


----------



## PercyD (Apr 2, 2022)

ouo
Star Trek type setting and setup, check
Furries, check
Kinky, check.

Kinky Star Trek with furries- excellent.


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Apr 2, 2022)

I’m looking for a long term rp


----------



## PercyD (Apr 2, 2022)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> I’m looking for a long term rp


Send me a DM then c:
Pitch me something~


----------



## Anedgyguything (Apr 3, 2022)

PercyD said:


> I think I'll update my roleplay requests~.
> 
> So I'm looking for some plot heavy rps on discord! My rps have been a little slow, lately, but I'm down to take on another. I'm currently interested in:
> 
> ...


I am very interested, would you be willing to share your discord?


----------



## PercyD (Apr 3, 2022)

Anedgyguything said:


> I am very interested, would you be willing to share your discord?


Sure~. DM me please. c:
And also include some ideas youre thinking about.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 4, 2022)

/)u(\ When it takes a TF roleplay to find out that you were the milf all along- (back aches and all).


----------



## PercyD (Jul 3, 2022)

Time for vacation again~!
Bump c:


----------



## idkthough120 (Jul 3, 2022)

Alright alright! I've read your rules and your RP thing, come on let's go


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jul 3, 2022)

I am European and I do like rps. (I am 21+)

I have my own female sona (irl male), and I always wanted to get her out of tight spot she is in. (she is part of small sci fi "universe", but It is not that complicated. It is "just" collapse of space empire which divided Itself for smaller factions. Not many characters there except of some of her friends and "background characters", also do not be scared of the word universe, because It is just background).

I am not sure I would be down for slice of life rp, maybe? But I do not want the story to be too much fantasy driven in the terms of actions and consequences. I mean I want there to be drama, not fully satisfying ending, bad luck, real world dynamics in terms of power. I have stories made with this character that included just that. In most of them It all did not end well for her. 

I do enjoy world and character building. I do dwell in dark themes in my rps. Some of my stories involve death, suicide and violence. Some of them are quite romantic and hopeful. I do have them in my mind, but I did some concept arting for those things. I did not have much time to explore such things because of my duties.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 4, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Alright alright! I've read your rules and your RP thing, come on let's go


Lol, sure. Just DM me =u=//


----------



## PercyD (Jul 7, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## PercyD (Jul 13, 2022)

Blip blop-
I think I'm interested in a deserted island kinda set up right now~.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2022)

Yikes. Is somebody gonna take this down?


----------



## PercyD (Jul 14, 2022)

Thanks mods~. Raiders are gross.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 27, 2022)

Phew~. Back here again =u=


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Bump! Kinda wanna hear what ideas other people have tonight~.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 1, 2022)

Blip blop-

I would add to my request how I plot out my rps~. Maybe. Too much planning is a bummer for me, I love to improv.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 25, 2022)

on my day off, time to bump!


----------



## PercyD (Sep 2, 2022)

Just an update-- I'm swampted vAv;;

Plus I have many wonderful rps and people waiting on posts for me. If you are one of those persons, I'll get to you. Just give me a bit to marinade. I like to take my time to write my posts for my partners. <3


----------

